# beef too tough after cooking all day



## mrted (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a 3lb chunk of pot roast meat that had been marinated and in the freezer for a month and a half, so I deceded to smoke it.  I smoked it with Oak and Hickory for about 6 hours, and then put it in the oven covered for another 7, both at 225.

While I was smoking it I was working in the yard, so I didn't go baste it as often as I usually do, I just sprayed it with apple juice and whiskey.  In the oven it was in a covered pot with broth, onions, and smoker drippings, so there was plenty of moisture in there.

After cooking for 13+ hours, the meat was tender enough to be pulled apart, and very tasty, but was still tough and dry. 

When heating it up, I put it in a little bowl with some of the juice and a little water, and that helps a lot.

Here's what I think - let me know if you have any ideas:

-the freezer toughened the meat

-the meat was a pretty lean cut, so I should've basted with more olive oil

-should've basted more often

-should've stayed in the oven longer


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you have any idea what the internal temp of the meat was? You really need to go by internal temp of the meat  and not by how long it was cooked to get an idea of when the meat was done. If you can pull it apart like you said I would guess that the meat must have gotten to around 195-205 but to help yourself out in the future get yourself a thermometer if you don't have one and then there won't be any question where the internal temp is at.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea what Ross said!

If the IT was 205-210 the meat should have melted in your mouth. Even if you never basted it, it would still be moist &

tender. Next time check the internal temp & use that as your only guide to whether it's done.


----------



## captturbo (Oct 16, 2011)

13 hours for a chuckie seems like an awful long time. I never run them that long. For a good chuck, I like to keep plenty of water in the pan and take it off by 190 - 195* and then rest it wrapped.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 16, 2011)

So you first marinated the meat, then froze it?   How did you unthaw it?

My guess would be freezing and unthawing meat, you burst the cell walls (as moisture freezes, it expands, and you'd infused additional moisture into the meat via the marinade) and release the moisture inside.  With the marination, and the unthawing, the meat drained itself (purged) of both the natural moisture inside the cell walls plus the infused marination too.  Fill up a ziploc bag with water and marinade, then pop it... poof!  All moisture inherent to the meat is now gone, and with busted cell walls (the Ziploc bag) you're not going to get any to stay in, the longer it cooks the drier it gets.  Had you not marinated it before freezing, just after, you would still be able to infuse some moisture back into the meat as freezing does not open every cell by itself, but with the marinade in it all cell walls would be blown out.
 


mrted said:


> I had a 3lb chunk of pot roast meat that had been marinated and in the freezer for a month and a half, so I deceded to smoke it.  I smoked it with Oak and Hickory for about 6 hours, and then put it in the oven covered for another 7, both at 225.
> 
> While I was smoking it I was working in the yard, so I didn't go baste it as often as I usually do, I just sprayed it with apple juice and whiskey.  In the oven it was in a covered pot with broth, onions, and smoker drippings, so there was plenty of moisture in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## flash (Oct 16, 2011)

CaptTurbo said:


> 13 hours for a chuckie seems like an awful long time. I never run them that long. For a good chuck, I like to keep plenty of water in the pan and take it off by 190 - 195* and then rest it wrapped.




 X 2  You over did it.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Pops has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## mrted (Oct 17, 2011)

the meat has actually softened up in the fridge, and if I heat it up in a bowl with a little liquid it comes out great.  It looks like the main culprit was the freezing then.  When I cook a fresh pot roast in the oven, longer typically means softer.  This frozen piece did get a little softer in the last few hours in the oven, but I guess it's different cooking a frozen piece of meat vs. fresh.

do y'all have any suggestions on how to treat a piece of frozen meat differently than a fresh one?  I got: marinade after defrosting.  Anything else?


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 17, 2011)

We have found that pork stays more tender than beef and so does turkey.  Turkey breat is incredibly moist and tender cold.  Beef has been a problem so I am trying meat tenderizer added to my apple juice that I marinate it in.  Tried tenderizer nad apple juice on beef roast that I slow cooked in the Crock Pot and it turned  really really tender.  Made a big difference in that roast so I will be smoking a tri tip tomorrow that has been marinating for 24 hours the same way.  I will let you know how turns out.  Ivie


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 17, 2011)

When I cook a 6 lb. chuck roast it usually takes approx. 6 hrs.

I put a good rub on it the night before, put it on my smoker at 225-250°, when the internal temp gets to 165° I wrap it in foil with a 1/2 of beer, let it ride till the internal temp. gets to 195-205. Pull it off the smoker and let it rest for 1 hr., open it up and it is super moist and fall apart tender.


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2011)

I do most of my beef in Mojo Crillio which is a citrus marinade. 80% of my beef will come vacuumed packed out of the freezer. Turns out great. Only when I am pulling the beef does it ever get in the 6 to 8 hour range. Most of the time it is 3 to 5 hours.


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 19, 2011)

I finally had success this weelend with a tri tip.  It turned out so moist and tender.  I first marinated it first in 4 cups apple juice plus  1 tablespoon meat tenderizer for over night.  I then used a dry rub on the roast and again let if set for another 24 hours.  I used to place roast rack at first but now put the roast in a baking pan (that I made , hand thrown on the wheel).  That way the meat had it's own moisture to cook in and I basted with beef broth at first and then the drippings during smoking.  I smoked for 6 hours and baised the roast every hour with it's own juices except for the first basting.  Turned out so tender and moist.   I will be posting pictures later today.


----------

